# سؤال فى سفر القضاة



## مسيحى_وافتخر (25 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام ونعمة المسيح 

مما وجدت صعوبة فى فهمه وتفسيره انه فى الاصحاح الاول من سفر القضاة يبدأ بـ(    و كان بعد موت يشوع ان بني اسرائيل  سالوا الرب قائلين من منا يصعد الى الكنعانيين اولا لمحاربتهم......)) والى اخر الاصحاح 

ثم افاجأ فى الثانى انه يرجع مرة اخرى لحياة يشوع التى ختمت فى سفر يشوع وتخطاها  الاصحاح الاول من سفر القضاة فيقول: (( و صرف يشوع الشعب فذهب بنو اسرائيل كل واحد الى ملكه لاجل امتلاك الارض* 7  و عبد الشعب الرب كل ايام يشوع و كل ايام  الشيوخ الذين طالت ايامهم بعد يشوع الذين راوا كل عمل الرب العظيم الذي عمل  لاسرائيل* 8  و مات يشوع بن نون عبد الرب  ابن مئة و عشر سنين)) 

اريد ان افهم لماذا انكسر الترتيب هنا ؟ ولماذا لم يضع كاتب القضاة الاحداث بترتيبها  ؟؟؟


----------



## amgd beshara (25 سبتمبر 2012)

هل قرأت الاصحاح الاول و الثاني جيدا ؟
ام انك رأيت الشبهه في مكان ما و لم تقرأ الاصحاح من الاصل ؟


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (26 سبتمبر 2012)

:66:طبعا انا باقرأ حاليا فى سفر القضاة !!!!!!!!!!!!! وعلى فكرة انا مش غاوى افتش على شبهات وانا مسيحى زى حضرتك وعايز افهم كتابى المقدس ولما لم اجد تفسير تطرق الى النقطة دى فى التفاسير اللى بين ايدي طرحت سؤالى 
ولو عارف حضرتك الاجابة رد عليه ولو مش عارف بلاش تسأل عن اى حاجة تانى


----------



## amgd beshara (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> ولو عارف حضرتك الاجابة رد عليه ولو مش عارف بلاش تسأل عن اى حاجة تانى


لم اقصد بسؤالي التشكيك و اسف ان كان وصل لك هذا و لم اقصدة 
 لكن لان اللي يقرا الاصحاحين الاول و الثاني يعرف انهم مقدمة للسفر و في الاصحاح الاول يذكر موت يشوع و كيفية دخول اسرائيل للاراضي و تقسيمها 
و كان بدايته بذكر موت يشوع لنري بعد ذلك كيف صعدوا للحرب و كيف تم تقسيم الارض و كيف تركوا الكثير من الشعوب الوثنية الذين منعهم الرب ان يسكنوا في وسطهم

اما الاصحاح الثاني فيبدأ في الفكر و الخط العام الذي عليه السفر بأن ملاك الرب يظهر لهم ليخبرهم انهم اخطأوا و يأتي بتذكير لما جاء في سفر يشوع 

28ثُمَّ صَرَفَ يَشُوعُ الشَّعْبَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مُلْكِهِ. 29وَكَانَ بَعْدَ  هَذَا الْكَلاَمِ أَنَّهُ مَاتَ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونٍ عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ ابْنَ مِئَةٍ  وَعَشَرِ سِنِينَ. 30فَدَفَنُوهُ فِي تُخُمِ مُلْكِهِ فِي تِمْنَةَ سَارَحَ الَّتِي  فِي جَبَلِ أَفْرَايِمَ شِمَالِيَّ جَبَلِ جَاعَشَ. 31وَعَبَدَ إِسْرَائِيلُ  الرَّبَّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ يَشُوعَ, وَكُلَّ أَيَّامِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ طَالَتْ  أَيَّامُهُمْ بَعْدَ يَشُوعَ وَالَّذِينَ عَرَفُوا كُلَّ عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي  عَمِلَهُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ
يش 24 : 28

و هذا ما تكرر ذكره 
6وَصَرَفَ يَشُوعُ  الشَّعْبَ, فَذَهَبَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مُلْكِهِ لأَجْلِ  امْتِلاَكِ الأَرْضِ. 7وَعَبَدَ الشَّعْبُ الرَّبَّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ يَشُوعَ,  وَكُلَّ أَيَّامِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ طَالَتْ أَيَّامُهُمْ بَعْدَ يَشُوعَ  الَّذِينَ رَأُوا كُلَّ عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ الْعَظِيمِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ لإِسْرَائِيلَ.  8وَمَاتَ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ ابْنَ مِئَةٍ وَعَشَرَ سِنِينَ.  9فَدَفَنُوهُ فِي تُخُمِ مُلْكِهِ فِي تِمْنَةَ حَارَسَ فِي جَبَلِ أَفْرَايِمَ,  شِمَالِيَّ جَبَلِ جَاعَشَ
قض 2 : 6 - 9
حيث يذكرهم بحالهم بعد موت ايام يشوع و كل هذا السفر هو البداية الحقيقية لسفر القضاة و يلخص ما يحدث خلال السفر بالكامل 
فتكرار الوحي هنا لحكمة لحكمة روحية و هي تذكير الشعب بحالتهم الروحية ايام يشوع ليقارنوا بين ما كان و ما يحدث الان حيث يكمل قائلا 

10وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ الْجِيلِ أَيْضاً انْضَمَّ إِلَى آبَائِهِ, وَقَامَ بَعْدَهُمْ  جِيلٌ آخَرُ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ الرَّبَّ وَلاَ الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي عَمِلَ لإِسْرَائِيلَ.  11وَفَعَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ وَعَبَدُوا  الْبَعْلِيمَ, 12وَتَرَكُوا الرَّبَّ إِلَهَ آبَائِهِمِ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَهُمْ مِنْ  أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَسَارُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ  الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُمْ, وَسَجَدُوا لَهَا وَأَغَاظُوا الرَّبَّ. 13تَرَكُوا الرَّبَّ  وَعَبَدُوا الْبَعْلَ وَعَشْتَارُوثَ. 14فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى  إِسْرَائِيلَ, فَدَفَعَهُمْ بِأَيْدِي نَاهِبِينَ نَهَبُوهُمْ, وَبَاعَهُمْ بِيَدِ  أَعْدَائِهِمْ حَوْلَهُمْ, وَلَمْ يَقْدِرُوا بَعْدُ عَلَى الْوُقُوفِ أَمَامَ  أَعْدَائِهِمْ. 15حَيْثُمَا خَرَجُوا كَانَتْ يَدُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيْهِمْ لِلشَّرِّ  كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ وَكَمَا أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ لَهُمْ. فَضَاقَ بِهِمُ  الأَمْرُ جِدّاً. 16وَأَقَامَ الرَّبُّ قُضَاةً فَخَلَّصُوهُمْ مِنْ يَدِ  نَاهِبِيهِمْ. 17وَلِقُضَاتِهِمْ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا, بَلْ زَنُوا وَرَاءَ  آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَسَجَدُوا لَهَا. حَادُوا سَرِيعاً عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي سَارَ  بِهَا آبَاؤُهُمْ لِسَمْعِ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ. لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا هَكَذَا.  18وَحِينَمَا أَقَامَ الرَّبُّ لَهُمْ قُضَاةً كَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ الْقَاضِي,  وَخَلَّصَهُمْ مِنْ يَدِ أَعْدَائِهِمْ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ الْقَاضِي, لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ  نَدِمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنِينِهِمْ بِسَبَبِ مُضَايِقِيهِمْ وَزَاحِمِيهِمْ.  19وَعِنْدَ مَوْتِ الْقَاضِي كَانُوا يَرْجِعُونَ وَيَفْسُدُونَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ  آبَائِهِمْ بِالذَّهَابِ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِيَعْبُدُوهَا وَيَسْجُدُوا  لَهَا. لَمْ يَكُفُّوا عَنْ أَفْعَالِهِمْ وَطَرِيقِهِمِ الْقَاسِيَةِ. 20فَحَمِيَ  غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ  قَدْ تَعَدُّوا عَهْدِيَ الَّذِي أَوْصَيْتُ بِهِ آبَاءَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا  لِصَوْتِي 
قض 2 : 10 - 20
اذا هذا الاصحاح كمقدمة لسفر القضاة يشرح لهم من ايام يشوع ما حدث و كيف ابتعدوا عن طريق الرب بعد موت ابائهم في جيل يشوع الي اخرة من احداث السفر 
و هذا لا يتناقض مع الاصحاح الاول حيث كان الهدف معرفة كيف اخذوا الارض و كيف قسموها و كيف تركوا بعض الشعوب الوثنية وسطهم مخالفين امر الرب 

سلام المسيح


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ يوحنا على التوضيح بس انا لما رجعت ولما قرأت فى  الاول شعرت ان الحدث الموجود فى الاصحاح التانى وكأنه حدث بعد الحدث  الموجود فى الاول 
يعنى مثلا الاصحاح التانى بيبدأ بحرف العطف الواو وفيه(   و صعد ملاك الرب من الجلجال الى  بوكيم و قال قد اصعدتكم من مصر......)) وييجى فى العدد 6 ويضيف واو تانى وكأن كل الاحداث متعاقبة ورا بعض (  و  صرف يشوع الشعب فذهب بنو اسرائيل كل واحد الى ملكه لاجل امتلاك الارض))  والواو هنا خلتنى اشعر ان القصة ولو انها حدثت بتعاقب ورا بعض رغم ان  الاصحاح1 ذكر موت يشوع ولكن يبدأ بالواو قصة ظهور ملاك الرب  وهنا اسأل :هل  ظهور ملاك الرب  فى بوكيم حدث اثناء حياة يشوع ام بعد موته 

وشكرا لك


----------



## amgd beshara (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> شكرا استاذ يوحنا على التوضيح


شكرا لك اخي الحبيب


> بس انا لما رجعت ولما قرأت فى  الاول شعرت ان الحدث الموجود فى الاصحاح التانى وكأنه حدث بعد الحدث  الموجود فى الاول
> يعنى مثلا الاصحاح التانى بيبدأ بحرف العطف الواو وفيه(   و صعد ملاك الرب من الجلجال الى  بوكيم و قال قد اصعدتكم من مصر......))





> وييجى فى العدد 6 ويضيف واو تانى وكأن كل الاحداث متعاقبة ورا بعض (  و  صرف يشوع الشعب فذهب بنو اسرائيل كل واحد الى ملكه لاجل امتلاك الارض))   والواو هنا خلتنى اشعر ان القصة ولو انها حدثت بتعاقب ورا بعض رغم ان   الاصحاح1 ذكر موت يشوع ولكن يبدأ بالواو قصة ظهور ملاك الرب


حرف ال (و) هو تكملة لسرد الاحداث حيث ينتهي سفر يشوع بموت يشوع و يبدأ الاصحاح الاول من سفر القضاة بموت يشوع و يذكر كيف اخذوا الاراضي و تركوا بعض الشعب الوثني 
تهيئة لما سوف نراة في بقية السفر من احداث حيث سوف يجلب هذا الشعب الوثني الذي تركوة مخالفين وصية الرب الي اذلالهم مرارا كثيرة و جعلهم يعثرون في خطايا و عبادات و ثنية 
ثم يعود  ليدخل في عمق سفر القضاة و احداثة فيبدأ بتذكرة الشعب بالحالة التي كانوا عليها في ايام يشوع و كيف بعد موت اباءهم الذين كانوا في جيل يشوع انهم تركوا الرب و فسدوا 


> وهنا اسأل :هل  ظهور ملاك الرب  فى بوكيم حدث اثناء حياة يشوع ام بعد موته


نعم كان ظهور الملاك في حياة يشوع النبي
فهو في هذا الاصحاح كما ذكرت يسرد الاحداث من اولها كمدخل رئيسي لاحداث السفر 
حيث يظهر ملاك الرب معلنا لهم العهد و العلاج من الامراض الروحية التي يمكن ان تصيبهم بانفصالهم عن الله 
 ثم يبدأ في كشف المرض فتحدث عن عصر يشوع والشيوخ المرافقين له حيث شهد الكل أعمال الله العجيبة فلم  ينحرفوا عن الإيمان، لكن الجيل التالي *"لم يعرف الرب ولا العمل الذي عمل  لإسرائيل*

علي كل حال لو اردت التعمق اكثر في الكتاب المقدس  فيجب ان يكون لديك احد التفاسير للكتاب ( استخدم تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ) و ان لم يجيبك علي كل اسألتتك لكن ستتعمق في روح الكلمة لا الحرف فقط 
و ما بقي لديك من اسألة فيمكنك بالطبع ان تسأل فية 

سلام المسيح


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 سبتمبر 2012)

1- ليس محظورا ولا ممنوعاً على كتابنا المقدس  فى السرد  أن يستدعى  تفاصيل  حدثاً  ماضياً  لاقران تفاصيله  بتفاصيل حدثاً تالياً له -عند وجود داعياً لتداع معلومات متجانسة.
فالمثل الشهير يقول  : ان الشئ بالشئ يذكر...
فهذا ليس محظوراً اخلاقيـــاً
ولا محظور تاريخيا ولا تأريخياً : علماً بإن السرد التاريخى ليس الهدف الاوحد منه التاريخ والايقاع التاريخى المجرد المحض لان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب تاريخ.
فيجوز أن ينبه  علم القارئ  أنه عائد إلى وقائع أقدم تاريخاً من مجال القصص والسرد فى هذه الجزئية  لتبيان  جذورها وتشعب دواعيها واسبابها فى ماضي الماضى  .. والكتاب هو من أشار إلى موت يشوع كواقعة مجردة تاريخاً ...
ثم  رجــــع بذهنيات متابعى سرده إلى تفاصيل  سابقت أو صاحبت هذا الحدث -لما* وجد الداعى الموضوعى لربط وتفسير الاحداث *. فلا تناقض هنا 
فأنا قراءت الاصحاحين ولا أرى الا التجانس والتناغم والوضوح * والسلامة الادبية والموضوعية .*.
 تفضل بكل إحترام  هذه الروابط  للتعمق فى البحث والدرس مادمت مسيحياً متعمقاً 
من هنا

 ومن هنا 
ورجاء خاص : يكون* إسلوب *الاستفسار يليق بالمسيحيين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 سبتمبر 2012)

+لمن لا يريد أن يتبحر  فى قراءة التفاسير الكثيرة 
1- بدأ السفر فى أوله بالحدث الجلجل الذى هو  موت يشوع لتبيان  ماهية السفر وموضوعه -إنه ليس سفراً أمتداديا ليشوع  وليس سفراً للانبياء أنه سفراً  للشعب فى حالة ممزقة تمزيقاً مضاعفاً  لسبب وفاة موسي  والان وفاة يشوع 
2- كان عنوان وفاة يشوع عنواناً كبيراً لكل سفر القضاه لانه يميز تلك الحقبة التى عاشها شعب الله برؤساء شعبيين  يبرزون بروزاً عشوائياً إرتجالياً ليس على غرار موسي ويشوع وتراجع دور المؤسسة الهارونية الكهنوتية فى تلك الحقبة التى  كانت حقبة ضعف وارتباك .
3-فى الاصحاح الاول سجل الكتاب بداية[ فتح] الاراضي الموعودة  والهيمنة على البلدات  بطريقة عشوائية ومنقوصة  شهدت مخالفات للوصايا الالهية والايدولوجية العقيدية  للعقاب الالهى على امم وثنية شركية جاهلية تؤد النسل وتحرقه للاصنام وتتضاجع الذكورمضاجعة الاناث الى اخره من سفالات ابليسية .
4- إستدعى  سرد ذلك إيضاح ماذا حدث فى أواخر شيخوخة يشوع.[يشوع الاصحاح2الايات من 1-10]..من تأنيب الله لهم وشهادته عليهم أنهم عصاه مرقه  مخالفون ...مخالفون لاهدافه ولاساليبه ومخالفون لاحكامه التى حكم بها على هؤلاء القوم العصاه الذين شهد انهم ابقوهم فى الاصحاح الاول -  
  مفتاح التفسير  هو كلمة  :*لم يطرد *  تكررت فى الاصحاح الاول [الايات 19&27&28&30و32 ]
بينما إذا استدعينا  حقبة  الوحى الالهى الكشفى المنظور للعيان حقبة موسي ويشوع تلميذه الشخصي .... نرى أن كلام الله كان* وجوب  طرد *هذه الشعوب وإفناء مدن بإسمها من الوجود... وهنا  فى الاصحاح 1  مخالفة لكل الرصيد  الفكرى الايدلوجى  من عصر اسفار موسي الخمس - استدعى الاشارة الى موت  يشوع  واستدعى تفسير  [ يشوع 2من الايه1-10 ] كيف ان ملاك الرب كان قد جاء فى نهاية ايام شيخوخة يشوع قبيل احتضاره موجهها   اللوم  للامة الاسرائيلية وكيف كان دور يشوع والشيوخ المحيطين به لتقويم هذه الامة .
5-  كل ما سبق نتج عنه الايه11فى الاصحاح الثانى  من السفر وهو النتيجة الحتمية لاصرارهم على الاقتران بهؤلاء القوم الكافرين ... فهل وضحت الصورة .
انا أراها   واضحة شديدة الوضوح تمام الوضوح .


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> 1- ليس محظورا ولا ممنوعاً على كتابنا المقدس  فى السرد  أن يستدعى  تفاصيل  حدثاً  ماضياً  لاقران تفاصيله  بتفاصيل حدثاً تالياً له -عند وجود داعياً لتداع معلومات متجانسة.
> فالمثل الشهير يقول  : ان الشئ بالشئ يذكر...
> فهذا ليس محظوراً اخلاقيـــاً
> ولا محظور تاريخيا ولا تأريخياً : علماً بإن السرد التاريخى ليس الهدف الاوحد منه التاريخ والايقاع التاريخى المجرد المحض لان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب تاريخ.
> ...


شكرا جدا استاذ اليكتريك وفعلا رد قوى جدا وممتاز ......... لكن تعقيبا  على الجملة الاخيرة اود توضيح قصدك ماذا تعنى ب (اسلوب استفسار يليق بالمسيحيين ) ؟ وضح اكثر ..... انا طرحت سؤالى فقوبلت باتهام انى لا اقرأ الكتاب ؟ راجع ما قاله الاستاذ الفاضل يوحنا فى بدء حديثه .....ولكن الاسف واجب على اى انفعال منى 
 اما من جهة ما وضعت من تفاسير فانا اعرف هذا الموقع الرائع وهذة التفاسير ولكن لو راجعتها لما وجدت ما سألت انا عنه 
شكراااا


----------



## amgd beshara (27 سبتمبر 2012)

> انا طرحت سؤالى فقوبلت باتهام انى لا اقرأ الكتاب ؟ راجع ما قاله الاستاذ الفاضل يوحنا فى بدء حديثه


انا لم اتهمك اخي 
فقط تسألت دون اتهام لان القرأة البسيطة تفني هذا التسأول 
او هكذا كنت افكر .. و قد اوضحت في المشاركة الثانية ان هذة ليست تهمة 
فلماذا تعيد نفس الكلمة


> فانا اعرف هذا الموقع الرائع وهذة التفاسير ولكن لو راجعتها لما وجدت ما سألت انا عنه


ارجو عند قرأتك ان يكون معك تفسير واحد فقط لا مجموعة تفاسير لتدخل في عمق السفر و روحانياتة 
و معظم اسألتك اجبتها موجودة في التفاسير فقط ان قرأتها
سلام و نعمة


----------



## أَمَة (27 سبتمبر 2012)

نكتفي بهذا الكم من عدم تحمل بعضنا البعض بغض النظر عن إيمان الآخر أو صدقه او عدمه.



*كمسيحيين* نفترض الخير في الآخر ونرد على تساؤلاته ونمد له يد العون من أجل خلاصه.

*وكمسيحيين* نتحمل أيضا لو أُسيئ الينا واتهمونا باطلا اسؤة بـِ*المسيح* الذي نحمل اسمه، والذي حمل خطايا العالم يوم لم يفتح فاه ليرد كل الإتهامات الباطلة. فكانت النتيجة إنتصاره على الشر الممثل في الموت، الموت الذي لم يقوَ أن يبقيه في حوزته فقام منتصرا عليه في اليوم الثالث، مانحا لكل من يؤمن به القدرة على الإنتصار على الخطية والموت ليكون معه في الحياة الأبدية.
*للأسف *ها نحن في هذا الموضوع ننسى الأهم ننسى شخص يسوع المسيح ونعطي لشكليات بسيطة أهمية تفوق شخص المسيح نفسه - المسيح الذي لا خلاص للعالم بدون، والذي * تجثو باسمه  كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض،* (فيلبي الأصحاح 2 العدد 10) 
*له وحده كل المجد والتسبيح والسجود.*


*يُغلق*​


----------

